# Father's Day Came Early!!



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

I got a SunJoe Scarifier and this hilarious shirt from my wife for fathers day. She was gonna wait until Sunday but Amazon screwed that up my shipping it in the actual product box lol.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

MckinneyLawn said:


> I got a SunJoe Scarifier and this hilarious shirt from my wife for fathers day. She was gonna wait until Sunday but Amazon screwed that up my shipping it in the actual product box lol.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


That shirt is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

That's shirt is too damn funny. :lol:

I want one


----------

